# Chartering in the Mediterrarean



## Robes (May 24, 2012)

Hello All-

I've done some research but have yet to find any concise info. or summaries on just what is required to charter a vessel in various countries in the Med area. I read some countries require an international sailing certificate but which ones? I read that most European countries including Med charter companies require some sort of certifications, but what? ASA, US Sailing, 101,103,104?

Does anyone know, for example, if I could charter somewhere (eg. Croatia) in the Med with my ASA 101,103, & 104 certs as well as my sailing resume? Just where would my documentation get me there? 

Thanks for any additional info, comments-
Robes


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Robes,

You might have to email the charter companies directly and just ask. I would also think that they'd have that information readily available on their websites like the Caribbean charter companies. If they don't, you might want to suggest it!

Good luck.


----------

